# poplivání pro štěstí



## Encolpius

Dobrý den, ani už sám nepamatuji, jestli to nedělala naše babička, bylo to dávno, ale mám asi představu, o co se jedná, chci se ale zeptat, jestli je to zvyk známý většeně Čechů, nebo je to pouze nějaký regionální zvyk. Díky moc.


----------



## Managa

Dneska se spíš říká "*Tfuj tfuj*", když se někdo chystá na nějaký druh zkoušky, pohovor a podobně. Je to citoslovce pro "poplivat pro štěstí", nijak se to ale v řeči nevysvětluje. Jednoduše se jen řekne například "_*Tak tfuj, tfuj, ať ti to dobře dopadne!*_". Užívá se to běžně.


----------



## Encolpius

Managa said:


> Dneska se spíš říká "*Tfuj tfuj*", když se někdo chystá na nějaký druh zkoušky, pohovor a podobně. Je to citoslovce pro "poplivat pro štěstí", nijak se to ale v řeči nevysvětluje. Jednoduše se jen řekne například "_*Tak tfuj, tfuj, ať ti to dobře dopadne!*_". Užívá se to běžně.



Tak to je veeelmi zajímavé. Takže by se nedalo říct: Mám tě poplivat pro štěstí? Jen tak ze srandy.


----------



## vianie

*popľuť si dlane*, *napľuť si do dlaní* _dok._
1. _pren. i fraz._ pripraviť sa na vykonanie niečoho významného (obyč. pred začiatkom namáhavej telesnej práce), povzbudiť sa, dať si chuti do práce, priprieť sa do roboty: Popľul dlane, vzdychol, ako všetci chlapi zvykli, začínajúc prácu. (Tim.) Kosec Môcik za každým radkom pýtal si „na popľutie rúk“ pálenky. (Taj.) No, tak len popľuj dlaň a ber sa! (Ráz.-Mart.)
2. podľa ľudového zvyku symbolické naznačenie popľutia pri niekom, niečom výnimočne krásnom, obdivovanom, aby obdiv neuškodil (podľa povery): Gazda i so ženou popľuje každého, aby im z očú neprišlo. (Kuk.) 

Ďalej niekoľko vyhľadaných viet s týmto spojením:

_ja som počula takú vec,že keď vidíš ryšavého človeka máš si napľuť do rukávov a prinesie ti to šťastie

Ryšavá kštica vlasov mení zabehané a bude si treba veľakrát napľuť do rukáva, aby sa vrátilo šťastie.

V iných zdrojoch sa uvádza, že ak nájdete podkovu na ulici, treba na ňu napľuť a prehodiť cez ľavé plece.

So samotným rybolovom bola spojená povera, že pred odchodom na rybačku bolo treba pre šťastie napľuť do dlane, alebo do siete.
_
Na záver jedno ruské príslovie trocha z iného súdku: Napľuť do kníh, keď nepoznáme slová v nich.


----------



## Managa

Dalo by se to říct, například:

"*Jdi ho poplivat pro štěstí*." - protože nejde říct "jdi mu dát tfuj tfuj" 

Ale pokud já osobně někomu přeju štěstí, říkám "*tfuj, tfuj*".




Encolpius said:


> Tak to je veeelmi zajímavé. Takže by se nedalo říct: Mám tě poplivat pro štěstí? Jen tak ze srandy.


----------



## bibax

Pro štěstí se to říká třikrát:

Tfuj, tfuj, tfuj.


----------



## Encolpius

bibax said:


> Pro štěstí se to říká třikrát:
> 
> Tfuj, tfuj, tfuj.



Díky všem za zajímavé nápady. O tfuj jsem ještě neslyšel, ale vyzkouším to.


----------



## Encolpius

vianie said:


> *...*2. podľa ľudového zvyku symbolické naznačenie popľutia pri niekom, niečom výnimočne krásnom, obdivovanom, aby obdiv neuškodil (podľa povery):...



Toto znám také, a zajímalo by mě jestli se to dělá také v Čechách (třeba figu borovú opravdu (jiný topic) zde v Praze nikdo nezná]


----------



## Managa

Nemyslím si, že by to bylo pravidlo. Já to říkám dvakrát...



bibax said:


> Pro štěstí se to říká třikrát:
> 
> Tfuj, tfuj, tfuj.


----------

